# Need 2 for Saturday or Sunday Bottom Fishing - Perdido Pass



## reelcanuck (Oct 6, 2007)

Planning on catching some scamp, grouper etc at the Edge/Yellow Gravel. Sept 06 or Sept 07



Have room for 2 more. Would be 4 all together.



Drop me a line or call 251 421-0798.





25 ft Grady with twin 150's


----------



## pogypumper (Mar 24, 2008)

PM sent.


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

PM also sent!!


----------



## pogypumper (Mar 24, 2008)

Check the dates buddy, .. I think we already went! LOL!


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

:banghead:banghead:doh


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

:doh



well...how'd you do ?!?!?


----------

